# Cutting Vob files?



## mizdachubz (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, I just ripped my DVD, with Virtual Dub. I want to know how to cut my file into different pieces. I am trying to separate 6 episodes of "The Office" into 6 different parts, so I can stick them in my iPhone. What program should I use to cut up this file into pieces? And how do I use the program? Once again, I ripped it into a .vob file.


----------



## mizdachubz (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that out.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

well i do next to zero video editing, but since no one else has suggested anything i did cut a vob file using MPEG-VCR (the right hand link). i don't know if the trail version has any limitations.


----------

